# Graphics Contest #46 - Eti - Voting thread



## felis (Feb 25, 2005)

ORIGINAL









ENTRY 1:









ENTRY 2:









ENTRY 3:









ENTRY 4:









ENTRY 5:










Good luck to everyone!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 



Vote will be on for a week till - Dec 12th


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

This was a very special contest! The entries were great, and Eti is so beautiful!


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

We have a winner! Congrats Dawn!  Been a long time since you entered, and your first entry in awhile, you win. 

Great job everybody! You are all so talented.


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

Ohhh...thank you everyone.

I will dig around for a new picture.


----------



## felis (Feb 25, 2005)

CONGRATULATIONS DAWN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I loved your entry (and everyone else's too). The picture would be a fantastic christmas card!!

Congrats to everyone! 

Now waiting for the next contest.....


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Dawn, you had great competition to overcome! Congratulations. Your entry was really creative!


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

Congrats! that was a fun one, can't wait to see the next


----------

